# Recommend music for other people



## #1 bro

There are lots of threads where one person shows up and says "recommend me music" so I thought I would start a little recommendation party where just one person doesn't get all the action. That way we can all start liking newer and better music! Basically just post a list of ~20 artists and then hope that some people start helping you out, then you yourself can go and help other people out! 

And, of course, don't just drop your list giving nothing in return, the courteous thing to do is to see if there are some people above you who you can advise. 

LETS GET THIS BALL ROLLING. 

Okay I'll go first:

Animal Collective 
Arcade Fire
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
Deerhunter
Girl Talk
HEALTH
of Montreal
Mos Def
My Bloody Valentine
Nine Inch Nails
Opeth
Pink Floyd
Radiohead 
Sonic Youth
Sigur Rós
Smashing Pumpkins
Talking Heads
They Might Be Giants
Wesley Willis

Out of all of these bands, Radiohead is my favorite, then Animal Collective.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I say this band a million times, but not many people pay much attention to it, so, for this time only, I will say it in all caps:

FALL OUT BOY.
Also, 
Panic! at the Disco
O.A.R.
Green Day
Plain White T's
Ok Go

that's about it for now.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zeta Reticuli said:


> There are lots of threads where one person shows up and says "recommend me music" so I thought I would start a little recommendation party where just one person doesn't get all the action. That way we can all start liking newer and better music! Basically just post a list of ~20 artists and then hope that some people start helping you out, then you yourself can go and help other people out!
> 
> And, of course, don't just drop your list giving nothing in return, the courteous thing to do is to see if there are some people above you who you can advise.
> 
> LETS GET THIS BALL ROLLING.
> 
> Okay I'll go first:
> 
> Animal Collective
> Arcade Fire
> Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
> Deerhunter
> Girl Talk
> HEALTH
> of Montreal
> Mos Def
> My Bloody Valentine
> Nine Inch Nails
> Opeth
> Pink Floyd
> Radiohead
> Sonic Youth
> Sigur Rós
> Smashing Pumpkins
> Talking Heads
> They Might Be Giants
> Wesley Willis
> 
> Out of all of these bands, Radiohead is my favorite, then Animal Collective.


I recommend An Endless Sporadic.



RespectTheBlade said:


> I say this band a million times, but not many people pay much attention to it, so, for this time only, I will say it in all caps:
> 
> FALL OUT BOY.
> Also,
> Panic! at the Disco
> O.A.R.
> Green Day
> Plain White T's
> Ok Go
> 
> that's about it for now.


My suggestions for you would be Nirvana, Sigur Ros, Soundgarden (post-Badmotorfinger), and Muse.

Now for mine.

Judas Priest
DragonForce
Helloween
Stratovarius
Metallica
Slayer
Iron Maiden
Deep Purple
Soundgarden
Alice in Chains
Manowar
Blind Guardian
Sonata Arctica
Nightwish
King Diamond
Guns n' Roses
Scar Symmetry
In Flames
Iced Earth
Sigur Ros


----------



## Fireworks

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Animal Collective
> Arcade Fire
> Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
> Deerhunter
> Girl Talk
> HEALTH
> of Montreal
> Mos Def
> My Bloody Valentine
> Nine Inch Nails
> Opeth
> Pink Floyd
> Radiohead
> Sonic Youth
> Sigur Rós
> Smashing Pumpkins
> Talking Heads
> They Might Be Giants
> Wesley Willis
> 
> Out of all of these bands, Radiohead is my favorite, then Animal Collective.


You have probably heard of / have listened before to some of these recommendations I'll make, so I'm going to list more of them: Built To Spill, Modest Mouse, Converge, Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, Venetian Snares, Blackfield, Elf Power, Devendra Banhart, HORSE the band, The Pineapple Thief, Broken Social Scene, This Will Destroy You, Autechre, maudlin of the Well, Architecture in Helsinki, Kayo Dot, The Dismemberment Plan, Slint, Animals As Leaders, Gregor Samsa, God Is An Astronaut, dredg, The Fall Of Troy, Genghis Tron, Against Me!, Infected Mushroom, Slowdive, Between The Buried And Me, Cursive, Neutral Milk Hotel, At The Drive-In, The Appleseed Cast



> I say this band a million times, but not many people pay much attention to it, so, for this time only, I will say it in all caps:
> 
> FALL OUT BOY.
> Also,
> Panic! at the Disco
> O.A.R.
> Green Day
> Plain White T's
> Ok Go
> 
> that's about it for now.


The Killers, Brand New, Taking Back Sunday, Coheed & Cambria, Thursday



> Judas Priest
> DragonForce
> Helloween
> Stratovarius
> Metallica
> Slayer
> Iron Maiden
> Deep Purple
> Soundgarden
> Alice in Chains
> Manowar
> Blind Guardian
> Sonata Arctica
> Nightwish
> King Diamond
> Guns n' Roses
> Scar Symmetry
> In Flames
> Iced Earth
> Sigur Ros


Symphony X, Amorphis, Katatonia, Arcturus, Sacramentum, Tiamat, Wintersun, Ensiferum, Nevermore, Pain Of Salvation, Dark Tranquillity, Amon Amarth, Eternal Tears Of Sorrow, Moonsorrow, Finntroll, maudlin of the Well, To-Mera, Pain, Swallow The Sun, Anathema, Kamelot


As for me, I currently like

Pain Of Salvation
maudlin of the Well
Iron Maiden
Opeth
Nevermore
A Perfect Circle
HORSE the band
Converge
Modest Mouse
Against Me!
Indukti
Porcupine Tree
Blackfield
Vienna Teng
Tiamat
Pink Floyd
Explosions In The Sky
Radiohead
Dream Theater
Guns N' Roses
Emilie Autumn
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
KMFDM
At The Drive-In
Sigur Rós
Fiona Apple
Marillion
The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## hopeandjoy

Bands I like (in no particular order):
Green Day
R.E.M.
They Might Be Giants
U2
Pearl Jam
Muse
Death Cab for Cutie
Snow Patrol
Fall Out Boy (it's a guilty pleasure)
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Radiohead
Barenaked Ladies
Vocaloid and UTAU


----------



## nastypass

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Animal Collective
> Arcade Fire
> Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
> Deerhunter
> Girl Talk
> HEALTH
> of Montreal
> Mos Def
> My Bloody Valentine
> Nine Inch Nails
> Opeth
> Pink Floyd
> Radiohead
> Sonic Youth
> Sigur Rós
> Smashing Pumpkins
> Talking Heads
> They Might Be Giants
> Wesley Willis


Definitely check out Gorillaz, and I'm going to second Squarewalker's recommendation of Modest Mouse.  You might be interested in The Clash too, although I dunno how late into their career you'd want to check out (I'm not a huge fan of most of Sandinista!, although Magnificent Seven is pretty cool).  Cage the Elephant are pretty good.

My list (no real order beyond FF):
Gorillaz
The Clash (pre-Sandinista! anyway)
Franz Ferdinand
Muse
Them Crooked Vultures
Cage the Elephant
Pink Floyd
Modest Mouse (though I must admit I haven't heard a _whole_ lot of their stuff)
Daft Punk
Pendulum
CAKE
Jimi Hendrix (I should listen to more of him, hrml)

ALSO I recommend that everyone considering posting in this thread try out Pandora if they haven't already.  You give it a song, album, or artist and it will make a radio station out of songs that sound similar to them.  It's pretty awesome, and I wouldn't recognize half of these artists if I didn't use it.  :V


----------



## Tarvos

Squarewalker pretty much covered what I had to say. The only thing I would add is Orphaned Land and Sentenced.

Bands I am currently digging:

Orphaned Land
Nevermore
Anathema
Amorphis
Dark Tranquillity
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
Sentenced
Iron Maiden
Cynic


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

InnerPartySystem
Marilyn Manson
Biffy Clyro
Weezer
Kings of Leon
Kaiser Chiefs
30 Seconds to Mars
Mumford & Sons
Pendulum
Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show
Meat Loaf
Cancer Bats
Rolo Tomassi
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Primus
Scatman John
Billy Joel
Rilo Kiley
Rammestein
Fair to Midland
Beirut
The Frames
Slipknot
Seasick Steve
People In Planes
And So I Watch You From Afar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

First, my list:

Breaking Benjamin
Disturbed
Green Day
Linkin Park (Old stuff)
Three Days Grace
Korn
System of a Down
Serj Tankian
Scars on Broadway
Evanescence
Apocalyptica
Skillet
Rise Against
Coheed and Cambria
Seether
Trapt
Tool
Nirvana
Godsmack
Pantera
Metallica



RespectTheBlade said:


> I say this band a million times, but not many people pay much attention to it, so, for this time only, I will say it in all caps:
> 
> FALL OUT BOY.
> Also,
> Panic! at the Disco
> O.A.R.
> Green Day
> Plain White T's
> Ok Go
> 
> that's about it for now.


Sparks the Rescue (If you like Fall Out Boy, you will probably like them), Good Charlotte, Nirvana, My Chemical Romance, Rise Against.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

@Snorlax: You might be into Faith No More... idk.

@Walker: You seem to love Gorillaz, so I'd definitely recommend Damon Albarn's pre-Gorillaz work. By which I mean Blur.

...alrighty, let's see. Try to find an obscure funky alt-metal 90's band that I haven't mentioned yet and I will be pleased.

In no particular order:

The Smashing Pumpkins
Faith No More
Red Hot Chili Peppers
311
System of a Down
Scars on Broadway
Green Day
King Crimson
Gorillaz
Pink Floyd
Beck
The Prodigy
Nirvana
Rush
Spacehog
Led Zeppelin
Jethro Tull
Velvet Underground
TV on the Radio
Megadeth

There you go, the Kam 20. I'm probably forgetting some bands, but 20 is tmi anyway.


----------



## Wargle

Bands I like:

Green Day
Linkin Park
AC/DC
ZZ Top
Billy Idol
Survivor
System of a Down
Bon Jovi
Ted Nugent
Styx
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Ozzy Osbourne
Aerosmith
Guns 'N' Roses
Lynard Skynard
Led Zepplin
Pink Floyd
Rush
3 Days Grace
The Doors
3 Doors Down
Nickleback
Breaking Benjamin
Anthrax
Megadeath


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Brock said:


> Megadeath


I LIKE MEGADETH SO MUCH THAT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SPELL THEIR NAME

Megadeth. Only one "a".

(To a lesser extent, it's The Smashing Pumpkins, not Smashing Pumpkins. What's wrong with you people?)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

@Brock: Disturbed, Pantera, Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## PK

okay, here we go, in no particular order:

Nirvana
Foo Fighters
Led Zeppelin
Daft Punk
Jonathan Coulton
The Rolling Stones
Aerosmith
Guns 'N' Roses
Lynard Skynard
AC/DC

um. That's all i can come up with at the moment, but there are others i'm going to remember and smack my forehead about.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Ketsu said:


> Bands I like (in no particular order):
> Green Day
> R.E.M.
> They Might Be Giants
> U2
> Pearl Jam
> Muse
> Death Cab for Cutie
> Snow Patrol
> Fall Out Boy (it's a guilty pleasure)
> Red Hot Chili Peppers
> Radiohead
> Barenaked Ladies
> Vocaloid and UTAU


My Chemical Romance, Queens of the Stone Age (I don't actually like them but you probably would), Alice in Chains, and Tool.



Zangviper said:


> First, my list:
> 
> Breaking Benjamin
> Disturbed
> Green Day
> Linkin Park (Old stuff)
> Three Days Grace
> Korn
> System of a Down
> Serj Tankian
> Scars on Broadway
> Evanescence
> Apocalyptica
> Skillet
> Rise Against
> Coheed and Cambria
> Seether
> Trapt
> Nirvana
> Godsmack
> Pantera
> Metallica


Iron Maiden, Ministry, Megadeth, Guns n' Roses, Faith No More, and The Sword.



Brock said:


> Bands I like:
> 
> Green Day
> Linkin Park
> AC/DC
> ZZ Top
> Billy Idol
> Survivor
> System of a Down
> Bon Jovi
> Ted Nugent
> Styx
> Iron Maiden
> Metallica
> Ozzy Osbourne
> Aerosmith
> Guns 'N' Roses
> Lynard Skynard
> Led Zepplin
> Pink Floyd
> Rush
> 3 Days Grace
> The Doors
> 3 Doors Down
> Nickleback
> Breaking Benjamin
> Anthrax
> Megadeath


Slayer, Black Tide, Judas Priest, Deep Purple, Winger, and Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## funtubs

Brock said:


> Bands I like:
> 
> Green Day
> Linkin Park
> AC/DC
> ZZ Top
> Billy Idol
> Survivor
> System of a Down
> Bon Jovi
> Ted Nugent
> Styx
> Iron Maiden
> Metallica
> Ozzy Osbourne
> Aerosmith
> Guns 'N' Roses
> Lynard Skynard
> Led Zepplin
> Pink Floyd
> Rush
> 3 Days Grace
> The Doors
> 3 Doors Down
> Nickleback
> Breaking Benjamin
> Anthrax
> Megadeath


We like basically all the same bands


----------



## Wargle

Kammington said:


> I LIKE MEGADETH SO MUCH THAT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SPELL THEIR NAME
> 
> Megadeth. Only one "a".
> 
> (To a lesser extent, it's The Smashing Pumpkins, not Smashing Pumpkins. What's wrong with you people?)


Gah. My friend added it to my MP3 as "Megadeath's awesomest song ever!"

And to any one who does not have it on their list:

*Green Day*

[/thread]


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

OK OK I'll go now:
The Pixies (well duh)
JANE'S ADDICTION
Nirvana
Soundgarden 
Alice in Chains
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Fugazi
Porno for Pyros
David Bowie
Death Cab For Cutie
Radiohead
The Doors
Tool
A Perfect Circle
Faith No More
Temple Of The Dog
Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Fireworks

EmeraldCityBlues said:


> OK OK I'll go now:
> The Pixies (well duh)
> JANE'S ADDICTION
> Nirvana
> Soundgarden
> Alice in Chains
> Red Hot Chili Peppers
> Fugazi
> Porno for Pyros
> David Bowie
> Death Cab For Cutie
> Radiohead
> The Doors
> Tool
> A Perfect Circle
> Faith No More
> Temple Of The Dog
> Queens Of The Stone Age


The Smashing Pumpkins, Incubus, Placebo, Sonic Youth, Puscifer (APC/Tool frontman's other project although it's much more experimental than the other two), Nine Inch Nails, Oasis, Pearl Jam (mainly their _Ten_ album anyway), Bloc Party, Interpol, The Cure, Bauhaus, Joy Division, The Smiths, Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

Squarewalker said:


> The Smashing Pumpkins, Incubus, Placebo, Sonic Youth, Puscifer (APC/Tool frontman's other project although it's much more experimental than the other two), Nine Inch Nails, Oasis, Pearl Jam (mainly their _Ten_ album anyway), Bloc Party, Interpol, The Cure, Bauhaus, Joy Division, The Smiths, Stone Temple Pilots


Thanks! I guess I should have included Smashing Pumpkins, 'cause I actually already know them really well. Also, I've been meaning to check out Sonic Youth lately. I also already know NIN, The Cure and Pearl Jam. But thanks for the suggestions, I'll check out the ones I haven't heard much of.:sunglasses:


----------



## benwayshouse

well, my favorite band ever is almost certainly derphunter, and if you like them, certainly check out older, punk-era music. like, basically,


ramones
blondie
talking heads
XTC (THIS ONE IS NOT OPTIONAL. YOU HEAR ME?)
elvis costello
the clash
joy division
the birthday party
the bad seeds
can
NEU!
the b-52's
patti smith
television (THIS ONE ISN'T OPTIONAL EITHER.)
patti smith (not optional if you love television.)
richard hell and the voidoids
devo
teenage jesus and the jerks
DNA
mars
james chance
iggy pop's solo work
squeeze
the pop group
suicide
echo & the bunnymen
the fall

a lot of other awesome glam rock exists that is pretty great if you like punk. it's got the same mindset but is admittedly more polished and marginally more impressive from a technical standpoint. check these guys out for sure:


t. rex
roxy music
new york dolls
the stooges? (not really glam, but they get lopped in with them. they still rule, so give them a chance!)

he's not particularly glam for the most part, but brian eno was a part of roxy music for a little while. his solo stuff is a whole other animal, and is far and away better than his work in roxy music.

because this is turning into a 70s circle jerk, you must check out bowie's work from the 70s. it doesn't matter what; everything he did, be it his hard rock work, glam, "blue-eyed soul"/funk, or experimental rock, is all worth a listen. his catalogue is very well-rounded. i love it all. your mileage will vary, but you're bound to find SOMETHING you enjoy. also, if you like any bowie from the 70s, check out _scary monsters_. that album rules. i just love the way it sounds.

also, kraftwerk. early electropop. they're cited as electronic music pioneers; that is only partially true, but they did bring synthesizers into mainstream use, and are worth celebrating. their music holds up remarkably well today, despite the archaic nature of their songs. many people believe that we owe the way pop music sounds today to them entirely. i can't vouch for it. i can only tell you that their stuff rules.

outside of the 70s, the 80s had good stuff, too. i'm not too well versed in synthesizer-based 80s pop; like any trend, too much of it just sounds dated now for me to enjoy it. but the 80s were significant because they helped spawn genres like hardcore, dream pop, and shoegaze. check out this stuff, which can be any of the above:

minutemen
black flag
minor threat
husker du
pixies
galaxie 500 (my personal favorite)
cocteau twins (they share the favorite status with galaxie 500)
sonic youth
dinosaur jr.
my bloody valentine
spacemen 3
the smiths
kate bush (she rules.)
new order
tears for fears
orchestral manoeuvres in the dark (OMD)
R.E.M.
talk talk
boredoms (so amazing. but not for the faint of heart.)
prince

i'm not terribly well-versed on the 90s in general. alt rock is not totally my thing. meh. but there were great bands in the 90s, and also amazing solo performers, like..


pavement
stereolab
slowdive
beck
bjork
cat power
primal scream
spiritualized (ex-spacemen 3)
weezer (only until pinkerton, though.)
sigur ros
lush
neutral milk hotel
liz phair
early boris
aphex twin
daft punk

the 2000s, "aughties", what have you, had great stuff, too, although to me it seemed less centered around a theme and more like a melting pot of stuff. that just means the good music is all over the place. among the great bands are..


animal collective
annie
ariel pink's haunted graffiti
asobi seksu
atlas sound (solo deerhunter. bradford cox is amazing. total visionary.)
the avalanches (recommended if you love daft punk)
beach house (UGH THEY RULE SO MUCH)
black dice (incredible, simply. noise-heavy ambient music, sort of... but it's all great. very sensory music.)
broken social scene
crystal castles
cut copy
death from above 1979
DEERHUNTER (of course. i love them so much... you don't understand.)
fennesz
the field
gorillaz
grizzly bear
jay-z (well, he started in the 90s..)
justice
the knife
kylie minogue (she started ages ago, but her more recent music seems much cooler by comparison.)
liars (arguably one of the best bands of the 2000s in my mind. i have to be in a certain mood to listen, but they're just great.)
lotus plaza
m83 (very melodramatic music. recommended if you love synthesizer-laden 80s pop - this guy drools over that stuff.)
mew
MGMT
no age
of montreal
the pains of being pure at heart
panda bear
phoenix
robyn
serena-maneesh
soren well
the xx
the white stripes
yeah yeah yeahs
lightning bolt
oh, and HEALTH


----------



## #1 bro

uggh sorry even though I started this thread I actually sort of suck at recommending people music. I feel like I might make a general recommendation though: anyone who doesn't already listen to Arcade Fire should check them out. They are only going upwards in popularity and are super big right now and EXCELLENT, especially live. They are incredibly universally accessible (jocks at my school listen to them!!) and if you like Coldplay, Muse, or U2 (which a lot of people do) then you would like them.  The only difference is those aforementioned three bands are not that good and Arcade Fire is. You might know them from the Where the Wild Things Are trailer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNfWC4Sgkcs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvokOD-EnMw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO7ZWfvCjBE



rock-ground said:


> I recommend An Endless Sporadic.


Thanks for the suggestion. I listened to these guys and to be perfectly honest I didn't really like them. I mean they sounded fine and are obviously very technically skilled but their music seems way more like background music for a video game than something I would actually sit around and listen to. Thanks anyway for the suggestion, I appreciate it! 



Squarewalker said:


> You have probably heard of / have listened before to some of these recommendations I'll make, so I'm going to list more of them: Built To Spill, Modest Mouse, Converge, Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, Venetian Snares, Blackfield, Elf Power, Devendra Banhart, HORSE the band, The Pineapple Thief, Broken Social Scene, This Will Destroy You, Autechre, maudlin of the Well, Architecture in Helsinki, Kayo Dot, The Dismemberment Plan, Slint, Animals As Leaders, Gregor Samsa, God Is An Astronaut, dredg, The Fall Of Troy, Genghis Tron, Against Me!, Infected Mushroom, Slowdive, Between The Buried And Me, Cursive, Neutral Milk Hotel, At The Drive-In, The Appleseed Cast


Thanks so much, I really appreciate these!!! Most of these artists I have not actually listened to (only Modest Mouse, Aphex Twin, Broken Social Scene, dredg, and Neutral Milk Hotel, who I really like, dig but have yet to really get into, have yet to really listen to in full, dislike, and adore respectively). Rest assured I will check the other ones out!



Walker said:


> Definitely check out Gorillaz, and I'm going to second Squarewalker's recommendation of Modest Mouse.  You might be interested in The Clash too, although I dunno how late into their career you'd want to check out (I'm not a huge fan of most of Sandinista!, although Magnificent Seven is pretty cool).  Cage the Elephant are pretty good.


Thanks a lot! I have in fact heard all three of Gorillaz' albums. In fact, Demon Days was basically the album that got me into music. I do really like them but Plastic Beach I did feel took away a lot of the things that made me like Demon Days so much. Still pretty good stuff though! The Clash I also listen to and also really like. Cage the Elephant I do not. Anyway, I appreciate the suggestions!

benwayshouse:

We have very similar taste in music!! Almost every band on your 00s list I really like (until pretty recently I only listened to stuff made in the last five years or so, for whatever reason), and every band earlier than that which I have heard I also adore. You might also like Wavves, Dirty Projectors, jj, Neon Indian, Japandroids, Dan Deacon, Fucked Up, Clap Your Hands Say Yeah, Joanna Newsom, Death (the punk band, not the death metal band) and Burial, although you've probably already heard all or most of those. :\ 

Here's a slightly unorthodox recommendation: I know you already like Animal Collective, but even people who adore their latest albums sometimes don't bother to go all the way back in their discography. This is a shame, because (imho), their debut (Spirit They've Gone, Spirit They've Vanished) is almost _unilaterally_ their best, and definitely one of the best albums I've ever heard, rivaled only by Kid A and Loveless and maybe something else I'm forgetting. Listening to it is such a bizarre, magical experience - it literally sounds like no album I have ever heard, and I mean that without hyperbole. The crazy thing is that it's not even that experimental - most of the songs either have pretty standard song structures or are short instrumentals and most of the instruments are just your standard piano, drums, guitar so it's not like Danse Manatee which is pure noise. I recommend this so hard. 



benwayshouse said:


> [*]boredoms (so amazing. but not for the faint of heart.)


This band is soooooooo cool, but I can't ever get more than 1/3 through Pop Tatari without feeling like my head is going to explode. :O 



benwayshouse said:


> [*]oh, and HEALTH


This band's 11:30 half-hour set at Lolla might have been the best show I have ever seen, and I've seen Tool, Radiohead, Bruce Springsteen, and like fifty others. This band is just so extreme in every direction - violently loud atonal guitars, crazy drums, angelic vocals and an incredible stage presence. I love you for mentioning them.


----------

